

Never Solve the Same Problem from Scratch Twice - scottndecker
http://scottndecker.com/blog/2014/04/25/Never-Solve-the-Same-Problem-from-Scratch-Twice/

======
dougcorrea
I have one notebook on Evernote called Knowledge Base, but the problem
maintain it. I mean, everytime I have a problem first I go directly to
Stackoverflow and almost always there the first result gime the answer, so I
don't put it on notebook.

But this notebook became useful to store not common errors that I couldn't
fine solution on web. Normally it is related to some new tech or very specific
scenario.

~~~
rg81
I don't see a problem with this. If Google can easily show you the answer to a
problem, use it! The Evernote notebook is a good last-line-of-defense that
captures things you really struggle with - or issues that require a solution
with multiple parts.

------
mattmanser
_When I first became a developer fourteen months ago..._

I remember having the same ah-ha in my first year or 2 programming
professionally ten years ago.

I started a wiki on a stick or something like that. Lasted all of 6 months.

The same problems don't recur because you get better at stopping them
recurring. You become better at root cause, making sure that someone getting
the project from version control doesn't have to remember to press button y
slowly with their left forefinger, do a backwards roll, shout 'all hail
torvalds' 3 times backwards before the build runs.

You also get better at debugging generally, so simply reading the stack
trace/error message/error event lets you predict the cause without having to
consult your list.

------
oxalo
Sort of falls under the DRY (Don't Repeat Yourself) principle.

